# No joke, question about farting



## BorrowedHalo (Jul 6, 2010)

Ladies, 

I know this looks funny, but my H will not go to the doc, b/c he is convinced that everything is super normal. 

How often do the men in your lives fart? I think my H does it more than the average man and I worry about his health. So, I would like some honest answers about how many times in a day or an hour your man (or you, if you ARE a man) farts.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Depends on what I ate that day and if I drank a lot of water. When I drink a lot of water I end up swallowing a lot of air which causes more flatulence. I don't have an exact number (I've never counted) but I'd say at least 30+ times a day.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

My H farts continually. Sometimes I think it could even be a territorial thing, you know like a dog peeing on a lamppost.

I sometimes smile to myself wondering how on earth he is going to control his sphincter if he gets into a new relationship and needs to seem respectable in order to capture his new conquest! 

BH its unlikely to be anything medical unless there is significant abdominal pain to accompany it. More likely his diet isn't correctly balanced, and he is bolting food / not chewing enough.


----------



## aigroc (Jul 23, 2010)

Haha! My H definitely farts ALL day.. loud long airy ones.. he also has BM like times a day.. I swear... I agree with willow.. about diet.. what is it with mens pee smelling so awful in the morning too!?


----------



## tamara24 (Jul 14, 2010)

My hubby's farts are so bad that I could swear an animal has crawled up there and died. 

Mine even went to the doctor and nothing ws wrong.

My brother in law is the same way. My SIL gives him beano before he eats anything that causes gas. I think he takes it on a regular basis!!LOL! 

It is a guy thing, we gals just have to deal with it !


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG!! It's not a health issue with your husband, it's that they hide it from us before marriage. The noise and smell that comes out if my husbands rear is truly disturbing and completely disgusting. And the frequency when at home is astounding! He can make the windows rattle. I don't know how he gets through a day at work and can control himself, but apparently once they hit the front door at home they "just have to". I agree, I think it's part teritorial, and I think they enjoy it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wisp (Jul 17, 2010)

My dad (83 years) does the same and always has, now if he comes to visit I ensure he has his medication and I give it to him with breakfast plus gallons of peppermint tea. Seems to work. Mum loves visiting, gives her a break.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

My husbands family enjoys farting.

that being said, despite my protest, it is endlessly entertaining to my husband to fart on me, the dog, the cat, fart in general, fart as a response.

its disgusting. But not so much a health issue as a what he's taken in that day issue. I do not reccomend egg salad with veganaise, if farting is annoying, the stench that creates is even worse.

So I suppose its just your husband, not his health


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I think it is hereditary. My father does it and so do I.

However, it's just wrong to let them go around people, no matter how loving and forgiving they are.

Part of my problem is that I eat a lot of natural food (veggies) that may produce gas. I take beano whenever I think there may be a problem. It really helps.


----------



## MyDog8em (Apr 5, 2010)

My wife and I compete in this area. Even since we 1st began dating over 10 yrs ago. In all actuality, shes just as nasty as I am! :rofl:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i will tell you this, if i am ever lost in the deepest darkest jungle, all i would have to do to be found is let one go and my wife would walk right through the middle of it. it is simply uncanny how that happens.


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

haha I couldn't stop laughing at work from all the replys it even made fart loud while setting in my office. 
I don't fart in front of my wife, and only try all the time to do in a bathroom. 

has anyone experienced ****fart before ?


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Beans Beans Good for your heart
The more ya eat the more ya fart.
The more ya fart the better ya feel
So eat your beans at every meal!!!

Im a reformed farter !!!
hahaha Seriously. It not respectful in my mind to simply let em rip. What you eat and also eating too fast can cause this to be worse. You can control farts even considerding how good it may feel to let em RIP at times, there is no real excuse for forcing other to endure.

Thats DISGUSTING!!!


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

I can't believe I'm commenting on this- but I have something good to say about my ex-husband and well... that doesn't happen very often 
For the 6 years we were together he never farted around me until a couple months before I left- he was downstairs and I heard him... so I know he did... just never around me. 
I know some guys just get a kick out of that stuff, but I'm grateful when they do hide it... not going to complain there- it's a little bit of a respect issue- most of the guys I date don't do that... I'm a lucky girl


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

no kidding blondeee.
Man im thinking if i was out with a girl and she just let em rip.. she SURELY would be wondering why the phone went quiet.
Since our digestive systems pretty much work the same.. there is no excuse.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

I read something recently that said the average person farts about 15 times per day. I'm sure some of them are the silent kind and other, not so silent. I do think diet plays a big part in this. I also think it becomes more frequent the older one gets. At least, that's what I've observed.

More on farts (somewhat funny): http://www.heptune.com/farts.html


----------



## beeberbean (Aug 19, 2010)

it does depend on what he eats that can be casuing him gas. Does he chew gum all day? i think as long asn othing is hurting him internally amd he feelshe has no gastric problems, he is just gassy. 
my fiances farts worry me. he has a tons a day, they sound like he is blocked and they sound like pops.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

LOL, some of these posts are too funny because my wife has said alot of these quotes to me. Reminds me of back in high school where it was a game between friends of who's fart would make us have to stop the car and make everyone run for the hills. Unless it's the driver then the other people are SoL.

But then I've known some girls who can put me to shame with their farts.

If your guy is not farting in front of you, better check to make sure he's not still hiding in the closet.


----------



## Sadman (Feb 25, 2010)

Funniest threasd I`ve read, literally wiping the tears from my eyes an I have`nt even passed wind.


----------



## lynst (Aug 13, 2010)

Farting is like picking your nose. It is bad manners, disrespect for yourself, and disrespect to others. I know people get gas sometimes, and that can't be helped. But farting out loud, on a regular basis is disgustingly rude, and there's no excuse for it.


----------



## Almostthere (Oct 31, 2010)

I live with three boys my H and 2 sons, and yes they are all boys. They fart constantly not infront of company but infront of me and my daughter, the way we combat it is if you cant beat em join em!! My daughter is 4 and she finds farts so funny my H is 38 and he finds them just as funny!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

How oh how did I miss this post. :lol:


----------



## Almostthere (Oct 31, 2010)

P.s I try not to do my infront of others but according to H while I am sleeping my butt sounds like a foghorn!:sleeping:


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm currently teaching my grandson how to do it right - and take responsibility for his.


----------



## deb9017 (Nov 8, 2010)

MsStacy said:


> OMG!! It's not a health issue with your husband, it's that they hide it from us before marriage. The noise and smell that comes out if my husbands rear is truly disturbing and completely disgusting. And the frequency when at home is astounding! He can make the windows rattle. I don't know how he gets through a day at work and can control himself, but apparently once they hit the front door at home they "just have to". I agree, I think it's part teritorial, and I think they enjoy it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is it exactly! They all do it, I think. But before marriage they try to be tactful and hide it, or leave the room , or whatever. After marriage, that tact goes right out the door and it is a free for all. And the most irritating part for me is that my hubby thinks its funny. Ewwwwwww


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

MsStacy said:


> OMG!! It's not a health issue with your husband, it's that they hide it from us before marriage. The noise and smell that comes out if my husbands rear is truly disturbing and completely disgusting. And the frequency when at home is astounding! He can make the windows rattle. I don't know how he gets through a day at work and can control himself, but apparently once they hit the front door at home they "just have to". I agree, I think it's part teritorial, and I think they enjoy it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The silent ones are the worst.


----------



## takris (Sep 22, 2010)

It's not exclusively a guy thing. My wife can choke a maggot sometimes!! Remembering the old Bill Cosby joke, I tell her it must mean that she loves me a lot (Woman's Fart = I love you!).

Really, it can be controlled, but not with a typical American diet. My appendix ruptured as a teenager, and the scar tissue around my lower abdomen makes gas more painful. Doctor said the repair would be dangerous. So, lots of water, fiber, metamucil and no simple carbs or red meat = almost no farts. My wife BPD release is pigging out on chocolate, so she more than makes up for it.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I know chewing gum can give you gas.

to all the ladies that are complaining about how we (as men) were more tactful as we were dating conserning flatulance.

Maybe its pay back for not haveing sex or giving bj's after marriage. LOL


----------



## deb9017 (Nov 8, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> I know chewing gum can give you gas.
> 
> to all the ladies that are complaining about how we (as men) were more tactful as we were dating conserning flatulance.
> 
> Maybe its pay back for not haveing sex or giving bj's after marriage. LOL


hey! Not all of us cease having sex and giving blow jobs after marriage!!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

deb9017 said:


> hey! Not all of us cease having sex and giving blow jobs after marriage!!


I hear ya and not all men fart non stop


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

lynst said:


> Farting is like picking your nose. It is bad manners, disrespect for yourself, and disrespect to others. I know people get gas sometimes, and that can't be helped. But farting out loud, on a regular basis is disgustingly rude, and there's no excuse for it.


A natural bodily function is bad manners? LOL That's like saying that urinating is rude. Everybody farts! Get over it.

If you can't fart around your spouse, who else can you fart in front of? Hubby and I are very comfortable with each other, like a married couple should be. We have to hold in our farts in public, but at home, we let them go. 

Ah, love. LOL


----------

